# Need stuff to do on the weekends....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Talk about extreme!

Buckle up and try not to fall off your computer chair and hurt yourself...just some ideas to do on the weekend...WOWZAAAAAAAAA!! -)O(- -)O(-

http://www.youtube.com/v/EEu42L0ufBY%26 ... ersion%3d3


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

K2, you might want to consider taking this off the forum site...I'd hate to think it would give MattInTheWild some ideas...jk... :lol:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] that vid was Epic.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sick!!!!! Loved it!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Forget about ice fishing. I have some serious catching up to do! WOW! :shock:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW!!! :shock: Some of that was cool.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Once I do all that.....what am I going to do next weekend :?


----------

